

Slavery of the Industrial Mind and the Path to Freedom and Success - noble12
http://www.undeferredliving.com/memorizing-vs-knowing-knowing-facts-is-knowing-nothing-theoretical-vs-applicable-knowledge/

======
noble12
It's time for a resurgence in self-education. Schools no longer are providing
us with what we need to succeed in the world.

